# I'd sooner swallow my blood than my pride (in Latin)



## djcez

Hello

I would like to ask you for translation of the below sentence into Latin:

"I'd sooner swallow my blood than my pride"


----------



## uchi.m

superbiae resistire, cruoris sanguem gluttire optabilior


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings!



> superbiae resistire, cruoris sanguem gluttire optabilior



With respect to uchi.m, this won't quite do:  _resist*E*re_ is the infin. of _resisto_, and the accusative of _sanguen_ is _sangu*INEM*_.

More problematic are the facts that "swallow one's pride" is such a violently metaphoric English idiom; and that _superbia_ has (usually) a pejorative nuance.

You might get away with _sanguinem meum ante hauriam, quam honorem amittam_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

También podría traducirse con *malo* o *magis uolo*: _malo sanguinem pro superbia uorare_ o _magis uolo/malo sanguinem quam superbiam uorare_. Tambien con *appeto*: _magis sanguinem quam superbiam uorare appeto_.


----------



## lacrimae

My proposal
 Citius sanguinem quam honorem perderem.


----------



## uchi.m

lacrimae said:


> My proposal
> Citius sanguinem quam honorem perderem.


a los verbos también se les declinan?  no debería ser _perdere_ en vez de _perderem_?


----------



## Ricardinho

nonne dicere potest id quid sequitur:   "Bibam sanguinem meam ante honorem amittam"?  Aut:  "Bibam sanguinem meam ante patiar honor amitti"?

(aut "gluttiam" pro verbo "bibam")


----------



## Scholiast

salvete!



> nonne dicere potest id quid sequitur:   "Bibam sanguinem meam ante  honorem amittam"?  Aut:  "Bibam sanguinem meam ante patiar honor  amitti"?
> 
> (aut "gluttiam" pro verbo "bibam")​


​ 

I suggested _haurire_ in this context, because _sanguinem haurire_ is widely attested in the context of violent bloodshed - the addition of _meum_ makes it particularly striking, however, because usually the phrase is used of inflicting slaughter on others.


----------

